# Bumper Drive Links and Square Chisel



## Daninvan (Sep 11, 2012)

I have decided to give square chisel chain a try. I need .058 gauge and 3/8" pitch to be compatible with my existing Husky setups. Skip would be nice too, but not essential.

I found the following page of Oregon offerings. It appears that there are two .058 3/8" chisel skip options:

1) 73JG Super Guard. Bailey's sells this, they describe it as "round chisel". So it would seem that this is not "square chisel"
2) 73JP Super 70. This has a "bumper drive link" to minimize kickback. Not sure if this is an issue for milling or not? Also not sure if this is a square chisel or a round chisel? Confusing, yes!







Can anyone give me the part number for a .058 gauge 3/8" pitch square chisel chain, preferably skip? I cannot seem to find one.

I may order a round chisel chain just to give it a try, but I would like to try the true square chisel as well.

Dan


----------



## slongfellowii (Sep 11, 2012)

JG is what you are looking for. JGX is the skiptooth version. The desciption says rounded but the specs say chisel. Or just call and make your order. The person I talk to was very helpful with my order.


----------



## Daninvan (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. 

I called Bailey's twice about this. The first person just read off the description on the Bailey's website which says it is round, so no additional value-add from him. The second person I talked to was quite firm that the 73JG could be sharpened with a regular round file, that I did not need to order a triangular file or anything like that. So I concluded from talking to her that it was round chisel. 

Do you have the 73JG yourself and if so what do you use to sharpen it?

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## arathol (Sep 11, 2012)

Daninvan said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I called Bailey's twice about this. The first person just read off the description on the Bailey's website which says it is round, so no additional value-add from him. The second person I talked to was quite firm that the 73JG could be sharpened with a regular round file, that I did not need to order a triangular file or anything like that. So I concluded from talking to her that it was round chisel.
> 
> ...



I use the Oregon Super 70 (72JG) chain and it takes a round file.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 11, 2012)

*Calling Bailey's*

It helps if you call Bailey's during their regular business hours...California time. If you call after normal working hours the call center people often don't have the expertise to answer specific questions.

If you call during the day you stand a much better chance of getting accurate and up to date information.


----------



## devonhubb (Sep 11, 2012)

"Square Chisel" can (and often is) resharpened with a round file or grinding wheel. The outside corner remains square, but the inside will have a radius instead of a sharp corner. Performance is a bit diminished, but not by a whole lot.


----------



## ibebruce (Sep 12, 2012)

*square ground chisel*

Ok - chisel cutters come in both square ground and round ground. The hurdle is the 58 gauge issue as that is challenging to find - You can find CL - square ground chisel or CJ - square ground chisel skip in 50 and 63. If your stuck with 58 gauge buy 73JGX and pay a local saw shop to regrind it to square ground - might be the easiest path. These will not have the bumper drive links.


----------



## Daninvan (Sep 12, 2012)

devonhubb said:


> "Square Chisel" can (and often is) resharpened with a round file or grinding wheel. The outside corner remains square, but the inside will have a radius instead of a sharp corner. Performance is a bit diminished, but not by a whole lot.





ibebruce said:


> Ok - chisel cutters come in both square ground and round ground. The hurdle is the 58 gauge issue as that is challenging to find - You can find CL - square ground chisel or CJ - square ground chisel skip in 50 and 63. If your stuck with 58 gauge buy 73JGX and pay a local saw shop to regrind it to square ground - might be the easiest path. These will not have the bumper drive links.



Thanks guys, that all makes sense. I will order a couple loops of the 73JGX and play with it.


----------



## BobL (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Dan, just a tip that bumper drive may reduce chain sawdust carrying capacity and it is not needed in a CS mill.


----------



## Daninvan (Sep 13, 2012)

BobL said:


> Hi Dan, just a tip that bumper drive may reduce chain sawdust carrying capacity and it is not needed in a CS mill.



Thanks Bob, I will avoid it. What nominal purpose does it serve in a non-milling application?

Dan

PS I am busy cleaning up my saws, sharpening my existing chains, and generally getting everything ready to go this week. Hope to get out to the beach for some milling soon!


----------



## BobL (Sep 13, 2012)

Daninvan said:


> Thanks Bob, I will avoid it. What nominal purpose does it serve in a non-milling application?


It greatly reduces the possibility of kick back so is sold on a lot of consumer level saws. I accidentally bought a 25 ft roll of LP with the Bumper drive links for my 050 , 25" bar that I use on my 441 saw to run on my small alaskan. I was a little disappointed with it's cutting speed given it was LP. It was only when I switched to regular 050 LP that I saw the benefit that Mntgn was seeing and I put the difference down to the Bumper links



> PS I am busy cleaning up my saws, sharpening my existing chains, and generally getting everything ready to go this week. Hope to get out to the beach for some milling soon!



Good to hear. I have been away again and catching up with stuff - I hope to get back on the mill in a week or two. I'm running an informal one day milling school for some locals in about a month so have to have everything shipshape by then


----------

